# Samurai Marines.



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok so we have Viking style marines, Germanic style marines, Mongol style marines and even Roman/Greek style marines. And they all work and kick much ass.

So how come we've never seen any Samurai marines? I mean god knows I don't want to see them the concept of samurai trappings in the 41st millenium appauls me. 

Has anybody else got any idea why the idea of Samurai marines just doesn't work?


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Because the Tau have the monopoly on all things japaneesey right now.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Trevor Drake said:


> Because the Tau have the monopoly on all things japaneesey right now.


:laugh: So thats why they look like pansy girly men.


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Coder59 said:


> :laugh: So thats why they look like pansy girly men.


1st: F U! 

2nd: You forgot Zulu marines.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Treewizard648 said:


> 1st: F U!
> 
> 2nd: You forgot Zulu marines.


I Reiterate. Tau are massively girly looking, must be all the anime influences. :laugh:


Actually I kinda like the idea of Zulu influanced Marines :so_happy:


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

For Zulu I would think they would have more Liberians in the army 

About Samurai Marines I've seen one person do it and failed hard but I would really like to see someone do it and make them look really kool dude


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Chocobuncle said:


> For Zulu I would think they would have more Liberians in the army
> 
> About Samurai Marines I've seen one person do it and failed hard but I would really like to see someone do it and make them look really kool dude


I've seen some artwork done for them and to be honest it was horrible. It was the swords, Katanas are good (if a bit sissy) looking swords but that razor thin blade looks rubbish in a Space Marine's hands. You would have to redesign the weapon drastically to make it fit in with the 40k feel. 

Another danger is making the Helmet look like Darth Vader. It's not a pretty sight.


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Coder59 said:


> I Reiterate. Tau are massively girly looking, must be all the anime influences. :laugh:
> 
> 
> Actually I kinda like the idea of Zulu influanced Marines :so_happy:



I REITERATE that you go F yourself, Tau are awesome especially their tanks.:taunt:


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Treewizard648 said:


> I REITERATE that you go F yourself, Tau are awesome especially their tanks.:taunt:


Well they blow up nice :laugh: I've never met a good Tau player yet they allways bang on about the greater good and everything and how awesome their guns are. They also forget how fast other armies can be and how weak they are in CQC. Funniest battle I ever saw was Eldar Vs Tau, the tau player hadn't a clue what how to fight them and ended up huffing as the Eldar player ate him alive.


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Coder59 said:


> Well they blow up nice :laugh: I've never met a good Tau player yet they allways bang on about the greater good and everything and how awesome their guns are. They also forget how fast other armies can be and how weak they are in CQC. Funniest battle I ever saw was Eldar Vs Tau, the tau player hadn't a clue what how to fight them and ended up huffing as the Eldar player ate him alive.


Eldar are very difficult to fight for anyone, this is common. 

With all the speshul goodies I gotz for my tanks and the strategies I use, they stay "constructed" relatively well throughout my games. Im the Erwin Rommel of the Tau empire!

Guns, many times I have melted SM termies with a salvo of plasma rifle and fusion blaster shots. And with their jetpacks they stay out of CC well. Hand 2 Hand combat isint everything. 

Go back to my thread about steam power.


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

If you decided to not go with Katana's as the prime weapon, but went more with a Naginata. Kind of like how alot of grey knights use the "halberd" it would look much better. Also you would need a near complete redesign of the armor. The "plate" look just simply places them as a European style as compared to just about anything else.

That and Tau definately have that "layered, segmented" armor look to it. Now if they could just learn to do more than thier limp-wristed hth they might be worth it. Think about if all the firewarriors could use that Etherial "combat blade" they might be actually halfway decent


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

mrrshann618 said:


> ........That and Tau definately have that "layered, segmented" armor look to it. Now if they could just learn to do more than thier limp-wristed hth they might be worth it. Think about if all the firewarriors could use that Etherial "combat blade" they might be actually halfway decent


Cant, its against their creed. But if you play an o' Shovah army then thyre ok at CC.


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

So what you are saying that that the farsight faction can use those etherial weapons that they strip off all the etherials they slaughter :grin:


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

mrrshann618 said:


> So what you are saying that that the farsight faction can use those etherial weapons that they strip off all the etherials they slaughter :grin:


no, they use rifle butts, knives, karate, etc. etc.


----------



## Thuellai (Jul 15, 2009)

Here's your Samurai influences, right here:

Death is more honorable than capture.
The fact that they're that worried about honor in the first place.
A Divine Emperor and Imperial Guard.
Suicidal fanatics being an accepted battle tactic.
UM, A LOT OF THINGS.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

For more of a Samurai feel have your army with SM has to be really converted

Snipers use a yumi (longbow)

Scouts and or Bike Squads use a yumi for range or yari (spear) for CC

Devistator Squads who use a teppō or arquebus a early gun

Assault use katana and a wakizashi (Big and small swords)

Maybe Chaplain use a Kanabo (Club with steel studs, was more frequently seen in mythology but deadly in real combat)

Librarian use a katana (Long sword)

If you want maybe a ninja feel too which would be kool maybe

As for Bolter Pistols, use shuriken

Jump Pack Assault have a kusarigama (chain and sickle) weapon

Or whatever else you can think of


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Chocobuncle said:


> For more of a Samurai feel have your army with SM has to be really converted
> 
> Snipers use a yumi (longbow)
> 
> ...



I think Samurai themed SM would be just fine with Katana's, kanabo's, and wakizashi, and possibly naginata's. Plus you could use Samurai style banners with japanese calligraphy. Other than that, I think SM carrying around bow's would be dumb. If I get the chance, I want to draw or make an SM model with Samurai influences. Send me private messages for suggestions and updates.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

The *Interex* (advanced Human civilisation during the Great Crusade)

*Technology:*
They also used a type of bow or crossbow that the warriors of Horus wrote off as decorative parade weapons, until a skirmish revealed that they could emit bolts of light fully capable of punching through Space Marine armor.

It should be noted that the Interex warriors were quite a match for the Space Marines under Horus' Command. 

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Interex

The Tech does exist in 40k actually and you can say the SM chapter tried to remake that technology or whatever


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Chocobuncle said:


> ........The Tech does exist in 40k actually and you can say the SM chapter tried to remake that technology or whatever


I always hated bows, mainly because theyre not as efficient as having an M4 carbine at your side. But I still respect them. 

As for the Tech, the chapter itself would get into some deep sh*t for trying something like that, plus it would look rather silly for a futuristic warrior clad in a damn near indestructible armor equipped with a life support system to wield such an arcane device.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Treewizard648 said:


> it would look rather silly for a futuristic warrior clad in a damn near indestructible armor equipped with a life support system to wield such an arcane device.


*"They also used a type of bow or crossbow that the warriors of Horus wrote off as decorative parade weapons, until a skirmish revealed that they could emit bolts of light fully capable of punching through Space Marine armor."* -Lexicanum

*"It should be noted that the Interex warriors were quite a match for the Space Marines under Horus' Command."* -Lexicanum

They were a match for the Space Marines, thats a plus, even under Horus, *"the most powerful among the Primarchs"*, *"a tactical genius. He knew precisely which force to send and where to send it, showing no mercy"* -Lexicanum, thats like another 3 plus' then times that by like 5

So you must be thinking like those guys thinking its just a little pussy weapon right before it goes through your "near indestructible armor" and your dead


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Chocobuncle said:


> *"They also used a type of bow or crossbow that the warriors of Horus wrote off as decorative parade weapons, until a skirmish revealed that they could emit bolts of light fully capable of punching through Space Marine armor."* -Lexicanum
> 
> *"It should be noted that the Interex warriors were quite a match for the Space Marines under Horus' Command."* -Lexicanum
> 
> ...


I GET IT I GET IT. But the adeptus mechanicus wouldent. The second they find out about this, the whole chapter is dead.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Coder59 said:


> So how come we've never seen any Samurai marines? I mean god knows I don't want to see them the concept of samurai trappings in the 41st millenium appauls me.


Actually if you check out Victoria Lamb's painted minis she had painted a unit of marines in a japanese style, it was also featured in a white dwarf when the new marine codex was being brought out etc. I'll try and find the reference for you when im not at work.


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

moo said:


> Actually if you check out Victoria Lamb's painted minis she had painted a unit of marines in a japanese style, it was also featured in a white dwarf when the new marine codex was being brought out etc. I'll try and find the reference for you when im not at work.


I would like to see that, I think the idea (if done right) about samurai marines could be really nice...


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I remeber the third edition rulebook with a samurai type warrior on one of the honour-banners outside the golden gate. (Or was it the eternity gate)

Anyway, it was a samurai guy, don't know if he was a marine, but it was surely samurai.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Klomster said:


> I remeber the third edition rulebook with a samurai type warrior on one of the honour-banners outside the golden gate. (Or was it the eternity gate)
> 
> Anyway, it was a samurai guy, don't know if he was a marine, but it was surely samurai.


Probably the Emperor in a former life.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

The Bow thing can be as powerful as they want to be, they're still pussy whip looking weapoms and the Bolters worked just as well, but cooler looking.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

About the Adeptus Mechanicus making the weapons, good point but no one ever said they left the Emperor and sided with the Tau in which they helped them with technology, you could use that as fluff and work it around

Obviously didnt work enough if they got their ass handed to them all over the place with one of the strongest beings ever to command them


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> The Bow thing can be as powerful as they want to be, they're still pussy whip looking weapoms and the Bolters worked just as well, but cooler looking.


couldent have said it better myself:so_happy:


----------



## Forty (Aug 3, 2009)

moo said:


> Actually if you check out Victoria Lamb's painted minis she had painted a unit of marines in a japanese style, it was also featured in a white dwarf when the new marine codex was being brought out etc. I'll try and find the reference for you when im not at work.



I think I found the White Dwarf you were referencing...

Issue 298 - November 2004

They even give a name for the Chapter... The Emperor's Shadows

They look pretty sick. Very nice paint job. 

The description of the paint job is as such...

_Victoria's color scheme is based on the Black Templars with contrasting details in red and turquoise. Some details have a subtle samurai flavor to them that is carried over onto the Chapter and Squad iconography. The Company marking also takes up the Asian feel and is on the right kneepad._

Hopefully the picture I took will post below. If not sorry for the tease.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

There's a samurai chaplain in Under The Couch Conversions.


----------



## Masstadon (Jan 18, 2009)

dude check out this pic of Jaghatai Khan








hes a total samurai


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

...Expect his armor is nothing like a samurai's. Nor are his tactics. 

And his personality and doctrines hardly match the warrior poet/artists of samurai. Maybe something closer to, I don't know, Mongolian herd's men? KHAN would be an indicator of something, perhaps?


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

I believe that when GW originally created the Eldar they were meant to have a samurai feel to them, hence their primary ranged weapons being shuriken.


----------



## Darky7 (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, the eldar were originally intended to be their Japanese race but then came tau, but i don't think they are all that anime orientated as mecha really is a small part of anime. (not enough panties being shown).

Tbh everything in warhammer can be related back to a part of our own history (or someone else's creations), because that's how they intended it, they didn't want something completely alien they wanted something strange that seems familiar.


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes Tau and Eldar are both Japanese inspired. The Eldar from classical samurai and the Tau from current Mecha anime. Though the Greater good reminds me more of communism then anything else.


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Has anyone seen the back inside cover of the old How to paint space marines? They had a pretty good concept for a Asian style scheme.
As for origins, Tau use Samurai style but Chinese ideals, and White Scars are a Mongol horde.


----------



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

Just found this thread, but(from the 1st page) my chapter is Zulu based.

Concept:








Refined colors:


----------



## DeathTyrant (Aug 23, 2009)

^Now that is seriously awesome.^ I really like it!

All you need now, are some Praetorians to play against.


----------

